
Far-UVC Lights Deactive Majority of Airborne Pathogens - deepnotderp
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-21058-w/
======
opwieurposiu
UVC Germicidal Fixtures today are placed inside of the HVAC system to protect
people from the the UV light. They use Mercury lamps (λ = 253.7 nm). This can
only clean the air that passes through the HVAC and so only works while the
HVAC is running.

Looks like this paper is saying we could put up filtered Kr-Cl excimer lamps
like standard light fixtures and get more benefits.

------
nwah1
My understanding is that UV light can create ozone, which is toxic. So that's
a problem. Not saying it is insurmountable.

~~~
nwah1
Correction. Just looked it up and this website claims particular UV-C
wavelengths can reduce ozone.

[http://www.uvresources.com/blog/the-ultraviolet-
germicidal-i...](http://www.uvresources.com/blog/the-ultraviolet-germicidal-
irradiation-uv-c-wavelength/)

